# EMT-B Training:Ride-a-longs - what to expect?



## EMSLife32 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys! My name is Nicole and I start my EMT-B training in January. I was wondering... and maybe it varies between each program/situation, but what are the ride-a-longs like? Is it just for observational purposes or are you allowed to help out too?

Just curious as to what to expect and what is expected of a new EMT student.

Thank you, any feedback/insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2010)

Like you stated, it really depends.


However, as an EMT, expect to carry equipment, maybe do chest compressions, and take vitals, aside from a LOT of observing.  Don't really expect to do anything else.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> Oh okay, so it's pretty variable on what I'll have to do. I actually just posted my 1st open question (I'm still new to this forum thing) and I asked the same thing, I'm just curious if different areas/states/programs have you do different things but it really sounds like it just depends on who I get to go with or if an extra set of hands is needed for something. Lots of downtime it seems. Hmm. Wow, so out of all the hours you put in you only got about 5-10 calls? I'm assuming you don't work in a big city? And what's the "gory" stuff like in real life (head vs. windshield) and things like that, I have the textbook and I'm okay with the pictures in it so far.
> 
> And thanks so much btw, I do unfortunately have to go, but it was awesome to talk to you/make a new friend on my first night here. I'll check back on the thread tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I thread-jumped for your sake. I'm from a very small town (What was your first clue? Ha.) 
That head vs. windshield was the furthest thing from gory. It was an icy night and a woman was on her way back from a church function. She was crossing a bridge when her car slid she rear-ended a patrol car. Ironically, the officer was going to tell travelers to slow down crossing the bridge. Her car reeked of antifreeze. She was embarrassed and trying not to look at her car. Long-story-short, she was fine and signed a refusal. 
My boss says everyone has that thing that bothers them gross-wise. I have yet to find mine.
PS- Calc isn't nearly what it's made out to be. Piece of cake!


----------



## Zalan (Dec 2, 2010)

It depends what service you ride along with & the location. If its a big city expect to see alot. If its a Rural County EMS don`t expect to see much. I did my ride along about a month ago. It consisted of 3 football games at the station house, with a few runs. This was a rural county ems though.

I did more in the ER clinical than with the ambulance service. I got to participate in 2 1/2hrs of chest compressions in the ER. It consisted of 6 techs, & me taking turns.

The next Exercise Fade should be chest compressions.


----------



## rbromme (Dec 3, 2010)

Where are you taking your course?  I may be able to give you some insight depending on that.


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm signed up with South Windsor EMS right now (through Manchester Community College), but if the numbers are too low (they might refund me?). If that doesn't work out I'll sign up with Hartford Hospital. I see you're from CT too, where did you do your training?


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 12, 2010)

(Sorry for the delay!)

Wow, thank you guys soooo much for the feedback, I really appreciate it! I can't wait to start.


----------



## Cohn (Dec 12, 2010)

Death and destruction...

That's what you expect.


----------



## rbromme (Dec 12, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> I'm signed up with South Windsor EMS right now (through Manchester Community College), but if the numbers are too low (they might refund me?). If that doesn't work out I'll sign up with Hartford Hospital. I see you're from CT too, where did you do your training?



I trained at New Britain EMS.  They both run a great program.  I would recommend either of them to anyone that was looking for a good school in Central CT.
New Britain's website
http://training.nbems.org/
and Hartford Hospital's website
http://www.harthosp.org/EMSEducation/Courses/EMSTraining/default.aspx


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 13, 2010)

On my rides I mainly did help with moving pt's and spiking IV bags for the Medics. At the ED though got to help the nurse's with whatever they needed on a pt with a AAA, pretty cool I thought.


----------



## emtJR86 (Dec 13, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Nicole and I start my EMT-B training in January. I was wondering... and maybe it varies between each program/situation, but what are the ride-a-longs like? Is it just for observational purposes or are you allowed to help out too?
> 
> Just curious as to what to expect and what is expected of a new EMT student.
> 
> Thank you, any feedback/insight is greatly appreciated!



Just did my very first ride along yesterday. It consisted of 12 hours watching the Medics and EMT's sit on their butts. Not a single call...so boring.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

emtJR86 said:


> Just did my very first ride along yesterday. It consisted of 12 hours watching the Medics and EMT's sit on their butts. Not a single call...so boring.


Damn... now I'm wondering if the slowness was more widespread than just TX  

But seriously that is one of the risks of going to a rideout. I know during my medic clinicals in NM, I had 2 24 hour shifts in a row that I didn't do anything the entire time except have my preceptor quiz me and give me scenarios (don't get me wrong, I didn't mind that in the least, but I would have rather run calls)


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Damn... now I'm wondering if the slowness was more widespread than just TX
> 
> But seriously that is one of the risks of going to a rideout. I know during my medic clinicals in NM, I had 2 24 hour shifts in a row that I didn't do anything the entire time except have my preceptor quiz me and give me scenarios (don't get me wrong, I didn't mind that in the least, but I would have rather run calls)



That rarely happens in my county. Even if you're at a less busy station, once you've gotten one call and transported into the city, you're not safe until you make it back to your station. On busy nights, some trucks can scarcely make it out of the ER before getting called.


----------



## lampnyter (Dec 13, 2010)

Like everyone else said, expect to be the gofer and do whatever they tell you to.


----------



## ntrl77 (Dec 14, 2010)

First post here, but Im an everyday lurker. As someone who just finished my ride alongs within a month. Ill let you know how mine went. My first ride along was a 12 hour shift with a BLS unit. We had 5 calls, we were busy the majority of the day. 1 call was a lift assist at patients house. 2 were IFT's. 2 were transfers to Psychiatric rehabilitation centers. The majority of the calls all I did was lift assist, obtain vitals, and provide oxygen via nasal cannula. It was a good day, learned a lot and asked a lot of questions. My second ride along was an 8 hour shift, we ran 2 calls in that 8 hour shift. First call we had a CHF PT with a lot of water retention. I did a full assessment on him, obtained vitals, transfered care to receiving facility with oral report. Second call was for a lift assist to the same patient in my first ride along, didnt do much besides lift and hang out with her, very laid back, coming back from her regular dialysis appointment. My third ride along we had 2 calls. Patient who had just had his 5th stroke a week prior and was transferred to rehab center. I did full assessment, vitals, transfered care to receiving facility. Second call was a pt with high fever who we picked up from their home, all I did for this call were vitals and lift assist. In all three of my ride alongs I had different preceptors, I think it really depends on the preceptor with how much you will do, If they want to help you learn and teach you the more you will probably do and interact with them. If you are just with them because you have to be they probably wont be that interactive with you and you wont do much. Take advantage of your time with them. Ask as many questions as you can, if you dont have any calls read through your text book, if there is some thing in it you dont understand, ask them for help with it. Have them run scenarios for you. Ask them about equipment they have on the rig and have them demonstrate how you would use it. If your having trouble with skills, have them go over it with you. If you get the ones who dont really want to interact with you, use that as an opportunity to read that book! I know Ive been reading like crazy and have finals tomorrow. Im excited to finally be done! If you have any further questions feel free to ask!. Im tired of typing! Goodluck!


----------



## RoadZOmbie (Dec 17, 2010)

Around my area your allowed to do up to your scope of practice and what your comfortable with.

On my first ride a long for CARE we were first on scene to a full arrest and I got to do some ventilations with a bvm and o2, throw on an opa, suction, and do compressions. I love getting my hands on experience. It was in a 24 hour station so I loved the fire house feel. 8)


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Damn... now I'm wondering if the slowness was more widespread than just TX
> 
> But seriously that is one of the risks of going to a rideout. I know during my medic clinicals in NM, I had 2 24 hour shifts in a row that I didn't do anything the entire time except have my preceptor quiz me and give me scenarios (don't get me wrong, I didn't mind that in the least, but I would have rather run calls)



Yeah running calls is fun but wait till you run so many you only get 4 hours sleep.  Then you will like the slow days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> Yeah running calls is fun but wait till you run so many you only get 4 hours sleep.  Then you will like the slow days.



I've done that. And I'll gladly take it over sitting in station for 23 out of 24 hours (or some days 24/24 hours).


----------



## Themyst (Dec 18, 2010)

It was a very slow day during my ride along hours. I took the time to familiarize myself with the ambulance, assisted with the daily supply check, and went through all the compartments and bags. We had no calls, but at the very least I familiarized myself with the EMS career path.

I got my patient contacts when I did my ER clinical. Took vitals, patient histories.


----------

